# Cable machines just went obsolete



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's why the big cable machine is coming off the van. Being able to clean a 6" pipe through a 2" vent is none too shabby. Cleans as well as a jetter without worrying about freezing issues.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

What are we looking at?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rowanova said:


> What are we looking at?


are you able to see the link?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Chain knockers

How long is the set up gear?


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh gotcha I saw the video but didn't know what it was. I don't know much about the chains


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Good thinking about ease of access. It looks like a clay joint; do you have any concern of the chains cracking the clay on impact?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Standard Drain said:


> Good thinking about ease of access. It looks like a clay joint; do you have any concern of the chains cracking the clay on impact?


He ain't worried that's a sewer line replacement right there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Standard Drain said:


> Good thinking about ease of access. It looks like a clay joint; do you have any concern of the chains cracking the clay on impact?


nope. The chains don't hit that hard because they spin so fast. I've ran the chains across the toe of my leather shoe....leaves discoloration but doesn't hurt or cut into the leather.

I've also used them on clay joints that were already cracked and the cracked pieces stayed in place during the cleaning process.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I have been fighting daily with root intrusions on clay joints. I might pick one of these up for another tool in the arsenal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm using the 10 mm shaft from pipe lining supply and Source 1.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Grandma living by herself, about 16' of head in 6". Other company was out and after spending an hour trying to get through they told the homeowner it was a complete collapse. Literally took 3 minutes to open it up and another 5 minutes to remove the roots.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

What size cable are you running with it? Looks fairly heavy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Grandma living by herself, about 16' of head in 6". Other company was out and after spending an hour trying to get through they told the homeowner it was a complete collapse. Literally took 3 minutes to open it up and another 5 minutes to remove the roots.


 














So there was a vertical pipe holding 16' of waste water above grade? Two story house?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> So there was a vertical pipe holding 16' of waste water above grade? Two story house?


The elevation between the ground level cleanout and stoppage was about 16'.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Standard Drain said:


> What size cable are you running with it? Looks fairly heavy


10mm


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a short video when dealing with basements.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

gear junkie said:


> Here's a short video when dealing with basements. Clog Dog UHS Sewer Drain Machine Basement Setup Not Picote - YouTube


Man that video was all tease! We don't do basements here in the Lone Star State so I was waiting for the drain cleaning part. I'm sure I can find one but I'm at lunch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gear, I know I've talked to you since your first thread about these and probably asked, but what's the price for one of these?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

5onthefloor said:


> Man that video was all tease! We don't do basements here in the Lone Star State so I was waiting for the drain cleaning part. I'm sure I can find one but I'm at lunch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


did one this morning, 8 root intrusions, about 90' out working on the roof. Was setup and ready to go at 1003......was done and pulling away from the job at 1038. It goes that quick.


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Grandma living by herself, about 16' of head in 6". Other company was out and after spending an hour trying to get through they told the homeowner it was a complete collapse. Literally took 3 minutes to open it up and another 5 minutes to remove the roots.


From the looks of that picture, Grandma needs a new sewer line.:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Turd Herder said:


> From the looks of that picture, Grandma needs a new sewer line.:whistling2:


Nope. She's 95 year years old and on a fixed income. Last time the line was cleaned was 15 years ago. We're not going to worry her about this. When she moves on, the family is going to have me install a point repair.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I went to my neighbor's mom's house yesterday for a small laundry list. The Home Depot appliance install team couldn't get one of washer hoses off and to replace a flapper. The old copper water lines are all corroded and one is already dripping. We both know it needs a total repipe, but mom just celebrated her 90th birthday and she has dementia, so for now it's patchwork.


----------

